# Question about yield in ram sticks



## archeonist (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi guys, I can purchase a lot of mixed ram ddr2 512MB-2GB desktop and laptop. 
My question is what you guys think about the gold yield there is in this lot. There are around 650 sticks weighing around 12kg. The forum says there is around 1g of gold in every kg of ram sticks. It is not clear to me if this is a correct guideline.


----------



## archeonist (Dec 25, 2016)

Seller wants 240 euro for this lot. What would you guys do? If it really yields 1g/kg (complete ram sticks) than this means there is about 12g gold. So that would be around 420 euro. That's a profit of 180 euro gross.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 26, 2016)

It may yield a bit more however there is quite a lot of work involved. You do have to subtract all what is involved to get to what you calculated as your profit. First shipping of 12 kilograms will certainly cost something. Then all the fuel and chemicals involved to process all of this. Not to mention time involved as time is money too. 
Price is on par of what buyers of this material usually pay so there must be profit over price offered but do not forget that this market is fairly competitive. Buyers they tend to pay good price for it so while their profit may be smaller it is compensated by enormous volumes of material they get. Costs associated with gold recovery also go down if you do big amounts.
If third picture represent of what is in there then I see quite a lot of bga ic which is much better than regular with legs on two sides but if it was me, I would consider buying it only if there would be more of laptop ram included. I am not lazy but I do not have that much of free time to spend most of it working for small profit.


----------



## archeonist (Dec 26, 2016)

Thx Patnor for your helpfull comment! I think I'll take the lot altough it will cost me a lot of time to get the gold out.


----------

